# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس >  دیدن عناصر و شکل ظاهری فرم ها

## aghayex

با سلام 
دوستان من یه  ستاپ برنامه دستم افتاده که با وی بی دات نت نوشتنش و حالا می خوام شکل ظاهری فرم ها و نام عناصر هر شی رو به صورت گرافیکی ببینم .
بزارید بیشتر توضیح بدم : همین برنامه رو با رلکتور دی کامپایل کردم و کدهاشو دارم استفاده می کنم اما در بعضی جاها وقعلا معلوم نیست که مثلا t.text مربوط به کدوم شی هست و دنبال برنامه ای هستم که فایل ستاپ برنامه رو بهشت بدم و اون شکل ظاهری فرم های برنامه رو بهم نشون بده . 
آیا چنین برنامه ای هست ؟؟

----------

